# Rockford Fosgate Power T400-2 400 Watt 2 Channel Amp



## 00aas (Jan 21, 2015)

Rockford Fosgate Power series T400-2 400 Watt 2 Channel Amp

Great condition, awesome power, slim size! Only reason for sale is that I upgraded to the T800-4ad
Thanks!
-A


----------



## 00aas (Jan 21, 2015)

bump! auction ends tonight - someone is going to get a great deal on this amp!!


----------



## 00aas (Jan 21, 2015)

caklontong said:


> its was experied ????


Not exactly sure what you're asking, but the link is still active, and auction will end tonight at 930pm MST. Good luck!


----------



## 00aas (Jan 21, 2015)

last bump! only 50 more minutes before bidding closes so bid now!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Where did acquire the T800-4? They seem to be so rare to find, and if you do they are a bit pricey. Almost all I have found are at msrp.


----------



## 00aas (Jan 21, 2015)

I got a gently used one from from a CACO member who advertised it on CACO  in January. If I get tired of it and get the itch to upgrade I'll def let you know 

Ther winner of my eBay auction for the T400-2 got a sick deal, so I'd just keep checking eBay, CACO, DIYMA, and searchtempest (to screen clist) if I were you.


----------

